# Virgnia Backyard Contest and Kids Q  6/29/14



## bigfatdaddys (Feb 24, 2014)

When:  6/29/14
Where: 22624  (155 Fairgrounds Rd Clear Brook, VA 22624)
What: Backyard Contest
For: Adults $20, Kids $10
info on Backyard page
www.hoggingup.com
:sausage:


----------

